# Work Ethics



## Coldubs (Jun 11, 2011)

Hey all,

I am starting work next month in Dubai moving from the US and I just wanted to get a feel about the organizational culture in the office. I realize that the office must be very multi-national so there must be a little of everything and may be difficult to generalize but I decided to give it a try anyway. I wanted to see what to expect at the workplace when I get there:

-Are people highly motivated, competitive? Are they lazy and just work for a paycheck? 
- Do people mostly follow 8 hour work days? Is it frowned upon to work overtime?
- How is the e-mail ettiquette different (americans are usually straight to the point where other nationalities may get offended from this type of approach)?
- Has anyone had an experience where they have unadvertantly offended someone because of a cultural difference?

I know there are books written about this type of things but I wanted to get some opinions from actual office workers experiencing this right now. Thanks for the response and share your stories!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

The answer to that question will vary depending on the type of organisation. I work for a Government company and come across a lot of locals, so will answer you from that perspective.

1. A few years ago when the market was booming, everyone was motivated. New employees are always motivated but for those of us who have been here a while (for me especially), motivation is long dead. I wake up every morning and my first thought is 'another day, another dirham!' The locals I work with are not motivated in the least bit - they are just the money - the more, the better - for the least amount of work possible. I don't necessarily think that expats are lazy - I think a lot of us just don't see the point anymore of fighting the system, especially as we just can't win. 

2. Your employer will love you if you do free overtime! I do the hours that I am paid for - not one minute more! Would be tempted if a payrise was sent my way though....

3. Be very careful what you say and write when dealing with locals. They are easily offended and unfortunately, a well connected and upset local can cause you lots of problems. Put yourself in the place of the person you are addressing your email to - different cultures mean that there are far too many opportunities to upset at least one person. The idea is to be firm and prove your point but do not write or say anything that will make someone feel stupid or lose face. Give people options as opposed to shooting down their idea - locals will love you for it, especially if you let them take credit for your hard work! In simple words, pick your fights carefully -some fights cannot be won.

4. Not personally but one of my ex-colleague got the sack for stating the obvious. He was not rude (at least, I don't perceive what he said as rude nor did other expats) but just made a point of telling someone important that his idea was doomed for failure. Unfortunately, the local that he was speaking to did not get his 'straight-talking kind of way' and was deeply offended. Avoid upsetting people (as difficult as it may seem!)

Different people will have different opinions but my experience so far has been as per the above.


----------



## Coldubs (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks maz for sharing! Is there anyone else that can share more on work life?


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Holey Moley Batman, I`m impressed Maz cos that was a seriously seriously serious reply!

I was just gonna say, go to work go home , get changed, have a few beers and just relax.


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

@Maz25, you brought it strait to the point. We are just part of a system that can not be changed. So dont be too motivated, just relax see whats gonna happen.


----------



## Darkt (Jun 17, 2012)

Sorry to bring back this old thread! But it seems that people do not answer e-mails in Dubai? During the last 8 days I've sent like 27 emails with different purposes and different contents to different companies, persons and ministries and I received 0 (zero) answers! 
Isn't this considered as an unprofessional email etiquette?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Darkt said:


> Sorry to bring back this old thread! But it seems that people do not answer e-mails in Dubai? During the last 8 days I've sent like 27 emails with different purposes and different contents to different companies, persons and ministries and I received 0 (zero) answers!
> Isn't this considered as an unprofessional email etiquette?


27 emails ignored? I suppose it depends if they were unsolicited and selling something or a genuine enquiry about a service.


----------



## tootall (Aug 5, 2010)

18 months in Dubai and I have learned this: Never email when you can call and never call when you can kick the door in


----------



## Darkt (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks for answering Elphaba!
I was not selling anything! 
Some were E-mails + cover letter + CV as job applications for recent vacant positions.
Some were sent through a wb form of ministries asking about who's the head of a given department or is there an authority specialized in a given sector?
And few were sent to specialists in a given sector (from my LinkedIn network) asking about the status and the viability of the sector and what kind of profiles are sought for the moment?
Some of those mails were sent last Sunday but the rest were sent between last Monday and Thursday!
I thought 24-48 h were an international standard for answering mails.


----------



## Darkt (Jun 17, 2012)

tootall said:


> 18 months in Dubai and I have learned this: Never email when you can call and never call when you can kick the door in


Thanks for the input! 
I think I will have to call the most important ones at least!


----------



## IQ2012 (Feb 14, 2012)

*Lack of*



Coldubs said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I am starting work next month in Dubai moving from the US and I just wanted to get a feel about the organizational culture in the office. I realize that the office must be very multi-national so there must be a little of everything and may be difficult to generalize but I decided to give it a try anyway. I wanted to see what to expect at the workplace when I get there:
> 
> ...


Hi,

Great question, wish I had thought of that whilst researching my move .

Big assumption I made was that the office was going to be very multi-national  Not the case at all and this impacts everything that happens.

Don't wish to generalise but people I work with are unprofessional, lazy and generally will do anything to throw me under the bus or take credit.

This suffice to say has had a big impact on myself thinking all would be professional and work to high standards.

Not at all, so sorry to say am one of the "just work for a paycheck" as the system isn't going to change

and life is just too darn short :boxing:


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Hey, life's what you make it.


----------



## Darkt (Jun 17, 2012)

Mr Rossi said:


> Hey, life's what you make it.


If someone is going to convince me not to move to Dubai... it's going to be you!


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Darkt said:


> Thanks for the input!
> I think I will have to call the most important ones at least!


As you can tell from some of the opinions on this thread the people are not highly motivated and they probably see so upside to helping or downside to ignoring you!


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

tootall said:


> 18 months in Dubai and I have learned this: Never email when you can call and never call when you can kick the door in


so true. some people's sms texts are written in such a roundabout way that i'd rather call and get a direct answer instead of trying to assume what they mean. plus, you get the real feel of the attitude of the person, mood, undelying tones and modes, and so on. i only sms with very few people that i know well and don't need profiling every time i communicate with them 

of course, when i call i always get the "oh, i was just replying to your email," which means people do read those but for various reasons (being lazy and not being able to put together two words in english logically if the assistant is away are two of the reasons) they choose not to reply.

as for dealing with companies, i always go there and ask to talk with someone. i know all of dubai now, can't ever lose my way, and know all the good parking spots around etisalat, dewa, a couple of ministers, hospitals and medical centers, banks, you name it


----------



## Darkt (Jun 17, 2012)

XDoodlebugger said:


> As you can tell from some of the opinions on this thread the people are not highly motivated and they probably see so upside to helping or downside to ignoring you!


I am starting to see clearer now 
Thanks guys!
:clap2:
In your opinion what is the best time to call people? Is it early morning when they are still fresh and caffeinated (e.g. 9:00 am)? or later (e.g. 10:30 am)?
Is calling in the morning better than the afternoon or it does not really matter?


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Darkt said:


> I am starting to see clearer now
> Thanks guys!
> :clap2:
> In your opinion what is the best time to call people? Is it early morning when they are still fresh and caffeinated (e.g. 9:00 am)? or later (e.g. 10:30 am)?
> Is calling in the morning better than the afternoon or it does not really matter?


hard to tell. you can't generalize. you need to find out what hours they work, and take it from there. 

for many of us, it's a trial and error experience. you learn who's approachable and who's not. in some cases, you never get to talk with the person you want, but with an army of secretaries, assistants, adjuncts, etc. some are very helpful, some are uttely nasty. it has nothing to do with where they come from or what they do here. it's more like they choose to vent their personal frustrations on you on some days.

good luck.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Going back to the original post. One of the first things I was "taught" is that I should not ask someone if they understood when I asked for something to be done as it makes people feel stupid. One other point on this note is that people will not tell you if they have not understood you because they don't want to look stupid. On both counts, you generally have to (nicely) get them to tell you what they are going to do to be sure that everything is clear.


----------



## Darkt (Jun 17, 2012)

cami said:


> hard to tell. you can't generalize. you need to find out what hours they work, and take it from there.
> 
> for many of us, it's a trial and error experience. you learn who's approachable and who's not. in some cases, you never get to talk with the person you want, but with an army of secretaries, assistants, adjuncts, etc. some are very helpful, some are uttely nasty. it has nothing to do with where they come from or what they do here. it's more like they choose to vent their personal frustrations on you on some days.
> 
> good luck.


Thanks a lot Cami


----------

